# Chicks



## LCHunter2003

how many of yall single like meeek: shockin' aint it) or got a woman. if ya got pics put em up


----------



## duckkidross

im still single 

but FW isnt he has a hott g/f


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

here


----------



## LCHunter2003

thats pretty good man


----------



## DownThePipe

fw...that just isnt right...


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

i dont know if i should post the real one up

cause you guys will end up having dirty thoughts and tug your tapioca tube.......


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

HEY 

LOOK UP, make eye contact.....


----------



## Steven C.

Whoa flutterin Wings,
does that girl go to ur school, dang she fine


----------



## Woodduck31

im single, and proud of it... cuz ive heard that one day girls dont let you go duck hunting as much as you want 

wd31


----------



## Steven C.

but i tell ya what......Im just mad i wasnt Brittany Spears First!!!!!!
Awww she probaly didnt even feel justin timberlake Watch out brittany here i come


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

thats why you take them out with you....girls like to go out in a boat, in the morning, when its dark


----------



## Woodduck31

There aint no girls in idaho that would want to go out on the lake in a boat... especially with me... im an ugly one


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

i got some chicks hooked u for you single men...



Steven, heres yours. She said to call her at The all you can eat resturant cause she said thats where she will always be...






umm duckkidross....i can't tell if you want a fat lady or a skinny lady so i am gonna let you decide....

this lady have been working Pillsbury as the Doughboy mascot...





otherwise, you can go down about 500 lbs lighter and have this...twig. She is a model of loose your appitie magizine






lets see, wooduck31

i picked her up off the street of hwy 69..





well...not picked, i scraped her up


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

ohhh, LChunter, sorry i forogot you, well you can make sweet love to her


----------



## Woodduck31

alright FW, you wanna take this outside, or rather instant message!!!
bring it on white boy!!!!


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

ummm, i'm black...

why dont you go to that fighting thread and think again about takin this outside

but wooduck, you got the hottest one!!! literaly, its been sitting on the tar road for days roasting in the sun!


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

actually i'm purple


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

fiiiine wooduck, if you dont want pappy, you can have cindy...


----------



## LCHunter2003

hey i got off pretty easy compared to steven, duckkidross, and woodduck. (man i wonder if the first one thought she looked good when she bought that or if its a regular one that got sucked up her butt. but come on man im fixin to eat supper and that is nasty to bad they dont have a barfin' smiley


----------



## Woodduck31

no kidding why did you give LChunter2003 a free ride, come one lets see a good one for him!!!


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

looks like SOMEONES jealous


----------



## LCHunter2003

not cool woodduck for real. i was about to go eat supper when i read that. (I hate eggplant parmesan)


----------



## Woodduck31

LChunter2003,
sry dude, I just wanted to seewhat else flutterin could come up with... hehe

Flutterin,
yeah i guess i am jealous... you gave me a fricken squirrel!!!


----------



## DownThePipe

fw...your gf has given me a new respect for you...


----------



## duckkidross

yea it kinda looks like there going to come out of that shirt perty soon


----------



## LCHunter2003

dang i never thought this thread would be this popular when i started it!


----------



## kill 'em all

Atleast LCHunter2003 got somethin' that's soft AND lovable. Stephen may have gotten something soft, but certainly not lovable. I'll stay single if you're gonna hook me up with anything like those. 


Wait a second.......


That pillow is my ex!!!


----------



## LCHunter2003

thats pretty good man. u got AOL, MSN, or Yahoo


----------



## Duck178

Well i see no point of having a g/f.. Why spend the money on them.. And if you got the smooth talk you still get the same things from them for little or no cost... Im looking for a new chick FW help me out... Im looking for a blonde with a big rack, not fat HUGE and not Skelton(sp) what you got for me?? How you guys like all his old g/f's he deserves one nice looking one after what he's been through..

F/W i dont want one of your old g/f like you been handing out.. I dont settle for sloppy seconds...


----------



## Steven C.

Flutterin wings,

   that was hilirious, except for them scrawny models, if you were in bed with one of them scrawny models and you farted it would blow them away.......


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

just wanted to get this forum up and running again!....ducki78 and kill em all, you just wait, i'll find you one


----------



## coreythegoosekilla

Hey FW nice woman, but you atta send here over to Illinois and I'll give her some of my duck sausage!!! maybe she can duck on down there and get her some   

Corey


----------



## Duck178

its a ONE not i... Im still waiting!!


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

here duck1 78


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

you said you wanted a nice rack, but then you told me you wanted a bigger a&&.....well obiously, all the....butt stuff went to her boobs, the oppiste thing happed with these


----------



## coreythegoosekilla

HEY BIG WEMAN NEED LOVEIN TOO!!!! hahahaha


But i'm not the one whose gonna be givin it.

Corey


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

> BIG WEMAN




haha, thats an oxymoron! Big Weman


----------



## LCHunter2003

thats pretty good man
who's the chick with the huge rack, b4 the dude's picture
i still like mine better


----------



## ccordray

Oh FW you suck at life....just admit it.....you're gay


----------



## LCHunter2003

wow i never thought this would be the thread with the most posts on the youth forum, we finally beat trucks and back in the old days of the fuge!!!!! and its mainly three or four people posting too


----------



## Woodduck31

stillwatersniper,
we dont need that kind of attitude! FW is just havin a little fun... give him a break... I actually look forward to looking at this thread when i get on, well other than looking at his pictures, you gotta admit its funny!! lighten up dude!

wd31


----------



## ccordray

It's a joke dumba&&.........lighten up on that


----------



## SDH Willie

Bet you guys will like this one and no its not my girlfriend, but i wish!


----------



## LCHunter2003

Dang if i saw that i'd wreck


----------



## coreythegoosekilla

I'd let someone else drive and I'll give that a ride   !!!!

Corey


----------



## coreythegoosekilla

Oh hey lets see some of these "HOT" girlfreinds and see if your all talk or not!!! I'll try gettin one from my many girls he he.

Corey


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

I'm Back!!!!!! After a lil vacation to Lake Superior, i picked up some hot chicks....you guys to know how cold Lake superior is?!?! Well i went swimming with some....they were HARD AS A ROCK


----------



## brunstick7_7

flutterin is gonna have an amazing rep very soon, and its true, lake superier is cold


----------



## coreythegoosekilla

> _Originally posted by Flutterin'_Wings _
> * Well i went swimming with some....they were HARD AS A ROCK *




I would be too!!!     

Corey


----------



## younghunter

yall boys can bs all yall want about the girl friends that yall wish you had but gimme a sec and ill get a pic up of my REAL gf!


----------



## younghunter

Cant get any better. A girl like her, fishing with me! Yes that is a bag of minnows she is holding! And yes she outfished me that day! And no she doesnt have a sister.........thats in your league 

Yall can bs all yall want. But thats my REAL gf, and i got a ton of pics of us together to prove it!


----------



## younghunter

wow, that pic looks like ***** now that its in the post!!!!! Ill post another one..


----------



## younghunter

lets see how this one shows up........




that was at prom


----------



## LCHunter2003

younghunter that looks exactly like a chick i know from school


----------



## ccordray

I think she looks better in the first pic you posted. But it's a keeper.


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

young, i thought you were a guy!


----------



## younghunter




----------



## coreythegoosekilla

BUT did she clean the fish afterwards!!! IF SO i'd snatch her up so she couldn't get away!!! I've been workin on one of thoughs girls and most of them wouldn't even take the fish off that they caught! Good luck buddy.

Corey


----------



## younghunter

> _Originally posted by coreythegoosekilla _
> *BUT did she clean the fish afterwards!!! IF SO i'd snatch her up so she couldn't get away!!! I've been workin on one of thoughs girls and most of them wouldn't even take the fish off that they caught! Good luck buddy.
> 
> Corey *



shoot, she aint skeered!! And believe me, i aint got no intentions of letting her go! Sometimes i even get to sample the "fish"


----------



## LCHunter2003

GO YOUNG HUNTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pintail21

you all got some respectable girls, but mine is a model


----------



## younghunter

> _Originally posted by pintail21 _
> *you all got some respectable girls, but mine is a model   *



ya i heard bout them plus size models


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

yeah, one of them semi trucker models for that 7 up commercial





























man, you shouldn't of said anything bout your girl cause i will throw out soo much crap at you now!!!


----------



## Woodduck31

pintail21,

If she is a model how come you havent posted a picture yet... If I had a gf that was a model, I would post a picture right away

Lets see her man!!!

wd31


----------



## younghunter

> _Originally posted by Woodduck31 _
> *pintail21,
> 
> If she is a model how come you havent posted a picture yet... If I had a gf that was a model, I would post a picture right away
> 
> Lets see her man!!!
> 
> wd31 *



he prolly "doesnt have a pic of her"...........even though she is a model.........and models take pics for a living!!!! Cant imagine why hed have one!!


----------



## duckboy1

no girl friend becuse i choose not to have one!! to much money!!! i can save alot and buy duck hunting stuff!! but that doesnt mean i cant make them stuff in wood shop . this one girl i gave a wooden vase just about died when i gave it to her. and yet she hunts to


----------



## Grant-KS

There's a girl that I like, but I'm not sure if anything's gonna happen........my cousins's friend that lives 4 hours away in KC.
 






Sorry about the crappy pics, but that's from a cheap digital. Yes, she hunts......not much, but she likes dove hunting! We're not really boyfriend/girlfriend or anything, but I like her, and hopefully next time we see each other something will come of it. LOL The second one was a pic. my cousin sent me of Natalie at Emily (My cousin)'s birthday party....they all dressed up funky! LOL


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

> LOL The second one was a pic.




NO WAY!!!!



so what your saying is you like your cusin?


----------



## webfootedquacker

You guys crack me up.
I have never been to the youth forum, but i saw on the main boards that there was some drama going on over here. Some smack talkin! 
I had to check it out for myself.

Fluttering Wings
I liked the picture of your lady, where does she dance at?


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

i would've told you a funny, dirty comment where she dances, but there are little eyes on here


----------



## webfootedquacker

I hear what your saying


----------



## Duck178

FW... Dident you send me that pic and say it was your sister???

I got to many to choose so i stick with 5 friends with benefits then 1 g/f..


----------



## younghunter

grant, dang dude shes just a kid!!! lol. Oh wait! so are you!!!!lmao. Ya so what if your only a year younger than me!! Still a kid, so ha!


----------



## FishingFool46456

old pic of my girl and myself with walleyes. She will fish but I cant get her to hunt... Oh well atleast she'll touch the geese when I bring em home


----------



## LCHunter2003

im workin on a girl right now. might pull through ill give a pic if i get one


----------



## LCHunter2003

GOT IT. this is from a year ago and its a yr. book photo though


----------



## Flutterin'_Wings

lchunters...


----------



## LCHunter2003

thanx homey


----------



## Duck178

You all no Caleb... Woodduck31, i helped him mac it good with a chick today... Umm i got no pic's of any of my "FRIENDS"... Fishinfool... Nice girl, dosent look like a crack head ***** like we got by me... 


I take fishinfools over Fw anyday... 

You got Im name, would love to talk fishin/huntin..


----------



## FishingFool46456

Duck178, thanks man! Anyway I got your IM but I was away from my computer most of the night. Sorry I didnt respond. Give me another try a little later. I will respond this time!


----------



## wooduckman

Fishingfool...Whats her name...since i live in greeley i think i recognize her...


----------



## FishingFool46456

her name is emily


----------



## wooduckman

guess not....lol are u still with her?


----------



## FishingFool46456

yeah, we've been together for a long time. You might have seen her at the King Soopers on 35th ave. she works there.


----------



## wooduckman

Maybe thats where...cuz i recognize her but not her name...


----------

